
Transparent aluminium is 'new state of matter' - noheartanthony
http://www.physorg.com/news167925273.html/?
======
viggity
That is neat and all, but it is only "transparent" to extreme ultra violet
light. And even then it is only transparent for 40 femtoseconds

